# For Some Reason I Found This Funny



## kiko (Feb 25, 2008)

Next time your girl is giving you too much lip, here's a way to shut her up. 






YouTube Video


----------



## MeatZatk (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm gonna have to turn this footage in to the authorities.


----------



## FitnessRubber (Feb 25, 2008)

there are so many things that i wish i could un-see. this is definitely one of them


----------



## DOMS (Feb 25, 2008)

I wish I was there.  That guy needs to have the shit beat out of him.


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 25, 2008)

The youtube comments are fucking hilarious and so is the vid, I must confess. 



This one cracked me up: 

"*FALCONNN PUNCH!*"



The fact that it's real is not so funny of course.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 25, 2008)

hahaha, although that was immature, and not a man's way to solve the problem she shouldnt have pushed him.

they were probably under the influence though, so whatever. its tough to say "should have shouldnt have" when alcohol is involved.


----------



## kiko (Feb 25, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I wish I was there.  That guy needs to have the shit beat out of him.



I don't know about that. He'll probably vagi-punch you before you even have a chance to react. Look at the chick in the vid. She didn't see it coming.


----------



## fufu (Feb 25, 2008)

I think that video is fake as shit.


----------



## A Black Guy (Feb 25, 2008)

I came.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 25, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> I came.



Sick man you are.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 25, 2008)

Bob misunderstood when the bystander said, "Hit it Bob, just hit it!"


----------



## maniclion (Feb 25, 2008)

Good thing it's faked....

Hummpy: I made this fake vagina punch video because I thought it would look funny. Turns out people think the idea of a girl being punched in the vagina is as crazy as I do.





YouTube Video











Hummpy is the name at the end of the vid.  I searched his name and turned up this Spanish News vid....


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 25, 2008)

Fake


----------



## kiko (Feb 25, 2008)

AlarmaTV reported it as real. It wouldn't be that funny if it was fake.


----------

